# google earth lässt sich nicht emergen

## temnozor

ich bekomme google earth nicht emerged

```
* x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.6

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqjpcodecs.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqkrcodecs.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqtwcodecs.so

 * 

 * x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtScript.so.4

 * 

 * x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4.6

 * 

 * x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtGui.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtScriptTools.so.4

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtScriptTools.so.4.6

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/accessible/libqtaccessiblewidgets.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqgif.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqico.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqjpeg.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/imageformats/libqtiff.so

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/inputmethods/libqimsw-multi.so

 * 

 * x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/designer/libqwebview.so

 * 

 * x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3

 *      /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/graphicssystems/libqglgraphicssystem.so

 * 

 * Package 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20100915' NOT merged due

 * to file collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the

 * whole content of the above message.

```

system ist ein 64Bit gentoo mit kde 4.5.4 und offensichtlich qt 4.6.3

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Können wir Deine emerge --info sehen? Außerdem bitte

```
file /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so
```

und

```
ls -ld /usr/lib*
```

----------

## temnozor

klar

emerge --info

```
System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_750_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Dec 2010 10:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     9999

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2, 4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/mozilla"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification suid svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
# file /usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so

/usr/lib32/qt4/plugins/codecs/libqcncodecs.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped

```

ist das normal das im lib32 ordner 64-bit libs sind?

```
# ls -ld /usr/lib*

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      5 30. Okt 22:06 /usr/lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x  30 root root  36864 15. Dez 11:10 /usr/lib32

drwxr-xr-x 125 root root 147456 15. Dez 12:01 /usr/lib64

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  12288 12. Dez 14:02 /usr/libexec
```

[/code]

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Nein, das ist nicht normal. Da ist etwas grundlegend schief gegangen. Am besten Du emergest mal die qt-libs neu:

```
emerge $(qlist -I -C "x11-libs/qt-")
```

und da möglicherweise noch mehr im Argen liegt, mach am besten noch sowas:

```
tmp1="" && for i in $(find /lib32 /usr/lib32 -type f); do tmp1="$tmp1 $i"; done && tmp2=$(file $tmp1 | grep "ELF 64-bit" | cut -d\: -f1) && tmp3=$(equery b $tmp2 | cut -d\  -f1 | uniq) && res="emerge -1av " && for i in $tmp3; do res="$res =$i"; done && echo $res
```

Sorry, dass das so schlecht lesbar ist. Bin nicht routiniert in bash. Jedenfalls müssen für die Zeile gentoolkit und portage-utils installiert sein, falls nicht sowieso schon da. Am Ende sollte ein emerge-Befehl rauskommen, den Du kopieren und ausführen kannst.

Spätestens danach *sollte* das Problem gelöst sein. Falls nicht, müssen wir die Sache genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

----------

## temnozor

irgendwo ist da tatsächlich der wurm drin

```
# emerge $(qlist -I -C "x11-libs/qt-")

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 11) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

 * waiting for lock on /usr/portage/distfiles/.qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.3.tar.gz.portage_lockfile

 ...

```

und es tut sich nix

das ganze nach einem frisch gebooteten system

wenn ich es mit ctrl-c cancel bekomm ich

```
                                                                                                                              

Exiting on signal 2                                                                                                           

Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                            

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>                                                                                

    retval = emerge_main()                                                                                                    

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1698, in emerge_main                                                    

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 443, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1129, in merge

    rval = self._merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1449, in _merge

    self._main_loop_cleanup()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1465, in _main_loop_cleanup

    self._task_queues.fetch.clear()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SequentialTaskQueue.py", line 79, in clear

    task.cancel()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 54, in cancel

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 40, in wait

    self._wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 69, in _wait

    self.scheduler.schedule(self._reg_id, timeout=timeout)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/PollScheduler.py", line 232, in _schedule_wait

    handler(f, event)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 203, in _output_handler

    self._unregister_if_appropriate(event)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/AbstractPollTask.py", line 45, in _unregister_if_appropriate

    self._unregister()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 128, in _unregister

    f.close()

IOError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor

close failed in file object destructor:

IOError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor

```

falls das weiterhilft

:edit: ok nachdem ich nun qt-core erstmal händisch emerged hab läuft das emerge von $(qlist -I -C qt) nun mal gucken obs was bringt

----------

## temnozor

ok die qt sachen wurden neu emerged google earth failed immer noch mit der selben meldung

das hier

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und da möglicherweise noch mehr im Argen liegt, mach am besten noch sowas:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scheint nicht zu klappen bzw. irgendwo ist da ein fehler drin denn das kommt dabei raus (habe aber von bash skripts bis auf ne simple for schleife und das qlist bzw. ein paar sed basics keine ahnung)

```
# tmp1="" && for i in $(find /lib32 /usr/lib32 -type f); do tmp1="$tmp1 $i"; done && tmp2=$(file $tmp1 | grep "ELF 64-bit" | cut -d\: -f1) && tmp3=$(equery b $tmp2 | cut -d\  -f1 | uniq) && res="emerge -1av " && for i in $tmp3; do res="$res =$i"; done && echo $res

emerge -1av =List =Note: =Syntax: =<local-opts>

```

ich könnte ja theoretisch mal das lib32/qt vrzeichnis löschen aber dann gibts vielleicht noch andere libs die dort fälschlicherweise als 64bit variante liegen

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Was ergibt denn

```
tmp1="" && for i in $(find /lib32 /usr/lib32 -type f); do tmp1="$tmp1 $i"; done; echo "tmp=$tmp1"; tmp2=$(file $tmp1 | grep "ELF 64-bit" | cut -d\: -f1); echo "tmp2=$tmp2"; tmp3=$(equery b $tmp2 | cut -d\  -f1 | uniq) && res="emerge -1av "; echo "tmp3=$tmp3"; for i in $tmp3; do res="$res =$i"; done && echo $res
```

----------

